# R1 Hotel and Type B Units



## Jim B (Jul 9, 2013)

I am reviewing a extended stay hotel for accessibility as an R1 under the IBC 2012 and ANSI A117.1-2009.

This is a new building with elevator service to all floors.

They are providing the required Accessible Units as per IBC 2012: 1107.6.1.1

This is a national hotel chain that is advertises this hotel as “your home away from home” and also advertises the rooms as “temporary housing”. After looking their web site, you can book a room for a day or for three months or more (based on a daily rate). The daily rate does drop when booking long term

Each of the sleeping units has a kitchenette with a sink, microwave, refrigerator and silverware, dishes and glasses. The front desk offers a total of 10 “hot plates” that work only with supplied cookware.

It would seem that all of the non-accessible units should be Type B units since they may be used as a residence as per IBC 2012; 1107.6.1.2

I was told by the architect that the Type B  unit requirement was never called out anywhere else in the US where they have built these type of hotels.

Are there any opinions out there? Thanks!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2013)

Provide the units per IBC section 1107.6.1.1 Accessible units.*

The others do not need to be B units


----------



## Jim B (Jul 9, 2013)

Mark,

They do offer these units as temporary housing. Why no Type B's?

Thanks


----------



## RLGA (Jul 9, 2013)

How long is the "extended stay"? If typically more than 30 days, then, by IBC definition of "transient," it would be a Group R-2.  Either way, Type B units are required if there are four or more dwelling/sleeping units.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2013)

Jim B said:
			
		

> Mark,They do offer these units as temporary housing. Why no Type B's?
> 
> Thanks


Hotel rooms, including extended stay hotel rooms, are not required to be type B units. They are not apartments.


----------



## RLGA (Jul 9, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Hotel rooms, including extended stay hotel rooms, are not required to be type B units. They are not apartments.


Mark, where do you find an exception for hotel rooms?  The IBC does not make that distinction.  Group R-1 is all transient uses, and Group R-2 in Section 1107.6.2.2 requires Type B units in "other than apartment houses..."


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2013)

2009 commentary

The terms "dwelling unit" and "sleeping unit" are utilized instead of "guestrooms" so that the amenities in the units themselves are reflected. An exception applicable to small bed-and-breakfast style hotels is provided in Section 1103.2.11.

Hotels, motels, boarding houses and other short-term housing types are required to provide Accessible units. *Where such facilities are also intended to be occupied as a residence, Type B unit criteria is applicable.* For additional discussion, please see the general comments at the beginning of this chapter.

The following factors should be considered where persons can stay more or less than 30 days, including hotels, motels, corporate housing and seasonal vacation units, in determining the applicability of Type B unit criteria:

1. Amenities included inside the units, including kitchen facilities;

2. Whether the property is to be marketed to the public as short-term housing;

3. Whether the terms and length of the occupancy will be established through a lease or other written agreement; and

4. How payment is calculated (e.g., on a daily, weekly, monthly or yearly basis).

If the amenities and operation of the units are closer to those of apartments than of hotels, they are subject to Type B requirements. For example, if a hotel is marketed as short-term housing, payment is made monthly, and if the units contain kitchens, the hotel would be subject to Type B unit criteria. For additional information see the commentary at the beginning of this chapter and Section 1107.

* yes based on the above Extended care should be a b unit. But not all hotels need to be B units*


----------



## RLGA (Jul 9, 2013)

Mark, I've read that line several times before I posted and never picked up on it...thanks.  Yes, I would agree that Type B units would not, in general, be required for a hotel or motel based on what you provided.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2013)

RLGA said:
			
		

> Mark, I've read that line several times before I posted and never picked up on it...thanks.  Yes, I would agree that Type B units would not, in general, be required for a hotel or motel based on what you provided.


I'm glad we agree Ron.


----------



## Jim B (Jul 10, 2013)

Mark,

These units have kitchens and the ability to cook food.

They advertise as temporary housing

They considered themselves as extended stay

Hmmmm, maybe they should have Type B Units


----------



## mark handler (Jul 10, 2013)

Jim B said:
			
		

> Mark,These units have kitchens and the ability to cook food.
> 
> They advertise as temporary housing
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, Did you read post 7 the bold part at the end


----------



## JPohling (Jul 10, 2013)

So,  it would seem that these types of places can manipulate the way they contract and structure their rates to avoid providing B type units?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 10, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> So,  it would seem that these types of places can manipulate the way they contract and structure their rates to avoid providing B type units?


According to the ICC commentary, yes, And based on that and the other items in the commentary


----------



## Jim B (Jul 10, 2013)

In discussion with the ICC, and FHA technician, and my state Accessibility Board, they all agreed that the project in question would require Type B Units. It’s ironic that the hotel chain says they were never called out on this before.

The ICC tech stated that the hotel chain more than likely knows of the requirement and knows that they are subject to a law suit under the FHA but they are probably willing to risk it that spend the money for Type B units.


----------

